# Surprised at the room sizes at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa



## Samaya

I was surprised to read on DVC News that the room sizes at the new Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa are the second largest of all DVC Resorts at WDW FL.

The Grand Floridian Deluxe Studio being 374 square feet while an OKW studio is the largest at 390 square feet, the Beach Club in third place at 365 square feet, with Bay Lake Tower being one of the smallest at 339 square feet.

And the Grand Floridian Grand Villas are the Grandest at 2,800 square feet with OKW coming second at 2,375 square feet.

Possibly another of the reasons for the higher amount of points required for a room there?


----------



## corpcomp

Yes but the main reason is the location and the quality of the rooms.  To have TVs built into the bathroom mirrors and hardwood floors, country farm sinks is over the top. They are catering to a richer crowd, especially at $150 per point. Beyond my reach with a kid going into college in August.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

I'm totally in love with the shower in the Studio BUT I worry about the loss of storage in the Studio with the "trundle" bed option that I saw.  We won't be buying here but I do hope to stay here some time


----------



## Revtel

We had a look around the 'models' last week, and they are truly stunning. The DVC standard is generally very high, but the new accommodation at GF is certainly a step up.

Would I stay there? Possibly for a night or two, but I can stay longer for the same points elsewhere on DVC.

Would I buy there? Not a chance!  $150 per point is way beyond me, and in any event, if I want more points, I can buy resale for less than half the cost of new.


----------



## crabbie1

Revtel said:


> We had a look around the 'models' last week, and they are truly stunning. The DVC standard is generally very high, but the new accommodation at GF is certainly a step up.
> 
> Would I stay there? Possibly for a night or two, but I can stay longer for the same points elsewhere on DVC.
> 
> Would I buy there? Not a chance!  $150 per point is way beyond me, and in any event, if I want more points, I can buy resale for less than half the cost of new.



Good points in september if lucky enough to get a studio. Dont know if I will try it yet though.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## UK mum of 4

What is the trundle bed option in the studio? Does it mean the studio will sleep 5?


----------



## Samaya

UK mum of 4 said:


> What is the trundle bed option in the studio? Does it mean the studio will sleep 5?



Yes, a studio at the Grand Floridian is possibly one of the best valued DVC rooms for a family of 5, you can book 5 adults plus one infant (under 3) into the studio.

Up to now families of 5 had limited room options and at most resorts they would have needed to book into at least a 1-bed and provide their own bedding for one of their party. 

So as the GF studio uses less points than a one bed and at any of the other DVC resort it is by far the cheapest option for a family of 5.


----------



## RDP

The villas at the GF are beautiful, we went to a DVC members event at SSR last week and looked at the models. Would love to add on there but the price is currently almost double what we paid in 2008 for AKV! Not sure how feasible it will be based on the fact they are talking about selling out within 18 months and a point price hike! The lay out is good and the decor and finishing looks great. The actual construction was racing along from what we could see from the monorail. The new pool area at the GF also looked good.

1999-Swan, 2001- Grand Floridian, 2002-Yacht & Beach Club, 2003- Animal Kingdom Lodge,2004- Grand Floridian&Disney Cruise,2006- Off site, 2008- Dolphin, 2009-AKV Kidani, 2010-Saratoga Springs ,2011-AKV Kidani ,2012 - Port Orleans, DCL-Dream & Beach Club, 2013 - AKV Kidani


----------

